# PA EMT-B ConEd for ACLS?



## 94H (Mar 24, 2012)

Im sitting in an ACLS class for nursing school right now. Anyone know if this satisfies a couple hours for my EMT coned in PA?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably. Talk to the instructors of the class, they will know better than us.


----------



## medic550 (Mar 25, 2012)

Not for a Basic..  It is ALS con ed only


----------



## bstone (Mar 25, 2012)

medic550 said:


> Not for a Basic..  It is ALS con ed only



The NREMT told me the exact opposite. As did my state EMS office.


----------



## medic550 (Mar 25, 2012)

The original poster refered to PA con ed requirements.  I know a few years ago it didnt count cause it showed up on my report with 0 hours because I was an basic at the time.

Obviously it can count against NREMT but for PA state requirements I would say no.  And to try and get PA state credit you need to sign the roster in the class. (State con ed roster)


----------



## bstone (Mar 25, 2012)

It's absurd that they wouldn't accept ConEd. Advanced knowledge is a good thing.


----------



## medic550 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pa is A** backward on everything.  Cant do RSI. Where most places use phenegran we have zofran.

the DOH has con ed that is designated as BLS/ALS or ALS only.


----------



## bstone (Mar 25, 2012)

medic550 said:


> Pa is A** backward on everything.  Cant do RSI. Where most places use phenegran we have zofran.
> 
> the DOH has con ed that is designated as BLS/ALS or ALS only.



Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 25, 2012)

bstone said:


> The NREMT told me the exact opposite. As did my state EMS office.



Does that mean an EMT-B/EMT could take any ACLS or ALS level class for credit? Say, if I, as a basic, took a course on chest decompression, or chest tube management, could I count it for my CEs? How about physician-level CEs, or PA/NP or RN CE activities?


----------



## bstone (Mar 25, 2012)

I asked this question to the NREMT in regards to MedScape ConEd. MedScape is for physicians. They said it fully counts.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 25, 2012)

bstone said:


> I asked this question to the NREMT in regards to MedScape ConEd. MedScape is for physicians. They said it fully counts.



That is AWESOME. I would love to take some CEs that are designed for EM MDs and ID MDs.


----------

